# Amplificador maravillasaudio  lo recordais.



## maravillasaudio (May 13, 2009)

hola amigos ,,, e visto que me abeis puesto a caldo durante tanto tiempo.. curioseaba .... en el video que tengo mio no esta conectado un lateral, ni muchas cosas....
deciros que nunca termino siendo  de car audio, el amplificador a dia de hoy, esta terminado con sus protecciones y todo lo referente, usa 2 trasformadores para cada amplificación de 2000va.
esta  en una especie de urna de metacrilato.
eso de que no entiendo,, por eso sera que llevo en valencia (españa) mas de 5 discotecas .....
y muchas discomoviles...... que llevo un servicio tecnico de sonido , etapas  , parlantes etc.....
lo que pasa es que muchas veces mas vale callar .... porque en el mundo del sonido... la gente cree saber demasiado.
pues lo dicho ya colgare unas fotos  terminado el dicho amplificador...
ademas las fotos que tengo tambien , esta  a pleno rendimiento en una discomovil en la calle.... unas 8 horas de sesion ininterrumpidamente.
decialls que queriais realidades no... esto nunca a sido una fantasmada , ni una fantasia.
esto es mas real que cualquier cosa. xd-


----------



## unleased! (May 13, 2009)

Que quieres explicar con el post?


----------



## zopilote (May 13, 2009)

Tu primer video dejo muchas dudas (cables desconectados), seria  mejor ver tus mejoras con una segunda.


----------



## ivan_mzr (May 13, 2009)

Creo que si alguien dijo que no entendias o que eras novato fue por el comentario que hiciste 





> me falta el previo de entrada y el desfasador de 380 grados para invertir la onda si se quiere poner en bridge


 380º?  





> e echo miles de amplificador,


 si tienes fabricado miles de amplificador por que preguntas sobre el diseño de un previo? 
Por favor lee tu post si alguien te agredio es por que te lo ganaste a pulso. No es mi intensión ofenderte es simplemente que no pude evitar dar un comentario.


----------



## Tomasito (May 13, 2009)

Yo no es por ofender tampoco, pero me causó mucha gracia lo de:



> tengo amplificador monocanal de asta 70.000 watios


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 13, 2009)

sin animo de ofenderte, pero no creo que un muchacho de tu edad, que ni siquiera sabe escribir sin faltas de ortografia, sin conocimientos tecnicos ni siquiera basicos de electronica, pueda fabricar amplificadores de ¿70kw? y que se los compren.... disculpame pero es lo que creo, y tengo el presentimiento de que estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 13, 2009)

Me parece que este tema esta mejor en la sala de charla.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 13, 2009)

Sin animo de ofender por supuesto, otro asombroso comentario de nuestro amigo maravillaudios en Zona Tunning:

*"HOLA AMIGOS PARTIENDO DE LA BASE DE SER TECNICO PROFESIONAL DE SONIDO DE DISCOTECAS DE TIERRA VALENCIANA. Y SIEMPRE ENLOQUECIENDO POR LA ELECTRONICA Y COMO NO EL TUNING , DESDE EL 2004 LLEVO UN PROYECTO ACABO MUY COMPLICADO PERO QUE POCO A POCO DA SUS FRUTOS.
SE TRATA DE UN AMPLIFICADOR DE 1500+1500 WATIOS POR CANAL QUE EN PUENTE SON 3000 A 8 HOMIOS A 4 SON ESTIMADAMENTE UNOS 6000 Y A MENOS RESISTENCIA MAS AUN.
EN FIN LOS AMPLIFICADORES EN CUESTION SE AN ECHO SOBREDIMENSIONADOS, EL TUNEL DE REFRIGERACION ES CAPAZ DE CONJELARLO TODO AUN TRABAJANDO A PLENA POTENCIA , NO SE CALIENTA NI A TEMPERATURA DE TRABAJO, NO COMO BUESTRAS TIPICAS ETAPAS QUE SE PONEN COMO PA FREIR UN HUEVO. Y COMO SABREIS A MAS TEMPERATURA MAS PERDIDA EN WATIOS Y EN AMPERIOS.
CON ESTA ETAPA QUE NO TRABAJA A 12 VOLTIOS, SINO QUE DE 12 VOLTIOS CONVIERTE LA TENSION ASTA 92+92 VOLTIOS EN DOS TOROIDALES DE MAS DE 900 VOLTAMPERIOS. QUIEN SEA ELECTRONICO SABRA DE LO QUE HABLO, CON CONDENSADORES BESTIALES. TODO ESTO SE A ECHO AL DETALLE, ES ENORME EN TODO EN PROTECCIONES DE TODO TIPO ETC POCO A POCO IRE ESCRIVIENDO Y ENSEÑANDO .
SAUDOS AMIG"*

 ¡Aunque usted no lo crea!  de Ripley...


EDIT::: Otro mas asombroso aún...

*"HOLA OS RESPONDERE A TODAS BUESTRAS DUDAS.

HABLAMOS DE UN AMPLIFICADOR NO MOSFET SOLO LA FUENTE DE ALIMENTACION...... LA AMPLIFICACION CONSTA DE CADA CANAL DE 1500 WATIOS RMS CONSTA DE 9TRANSISTORES MJL21193 Y 9 MAS MJL21194 COMPLEMENTARIOS UN TOTAL DE 18 TRANSISTORES POR CANAL , ENTRE TODOS LOS CANALES UN TOTAL DE 36 TRANSISTORES . LAS ETAPAS DE HOY EN DIA NO LLEBAN 36 TRANSISTORES DE AMPLIFICACION NI EN SUEÑOS , ADEMAS CADA UNO POSEE 200 WATIOS ,16 AMPERIOS,ASTA MAX 250 VOLTIOS DE TRABAJO. ESTOS TRANSISTORES SON USADOS POR MARCAS TAN PRESTIGIOSAS COMO D.A.S AUDIO. CREST ETC.
SUS CARACTERISTICAS SON ESTAS.
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/MJL21193-D.PDF
LUEGO EN ALIMENTACION USO UNOS TRANSISTORES MOSFET ESPECIALES QUE DAN MAS DE 100 AMPERIOS RMS Y CADA UNO VALE 100 EUROS. NO SON LAS MIERDAS DE IRFZ44 QUE SE SUELEN USAR NO , ESO AL LADO DE LOS QUE USO SON UNA DIMINUTA GOTA DE AGUA. USO UNOS DE TAMAÑO DE LA PALMA DE LA MANO, USADOS EN CARRETILLAS ELEVADORAS ELECTRICAS, SEAMOS CONSCIENTES DE LA POTENCIA QUE MANEJAN ES BESTIAL.
EL CONSUMO DE ESTE AMPLI A PLENA POTENCIA ES DEL ORDEN DE MAS DE 120 AMPERIOS CONTINUOS........NO ES NINGUNA BROMA.
PEOR COMO TODO ESTA FABRICADO A LO BESTIA Y SIN MIRAR DETALLES DE AHORRARSE DINERO , SINO QUE AGUANTE DE POR VIDA.
SOLO LOS TRANSISTORES DE FUENTE SON 400 EUROS. EL VENTILADOR Y TUNEL TENGO LA FACTURA DE MAS DE 360 EUROS. LOS TRANSISTORES MJL VALEN CASI A 6 EUROS POR CADA UNIDAD,,, UNAS 36.000 PTS DE LAS ANTIGUAS. HABLEMOS DE QUE ESTO ES CARISIMO POR ESO LO LLEVO FABRICANDO AÑOS.... PORQUE APARTE DE ESTO SOY AFICIONADO A LAS TURBINAS A GAS Y TENGO TURBINAS DE AVIACION, MOTORES A REACCION , AVIONES ETC."
SOBRE LO DE LAS ESPECIFICACIONES DE AMPLIFICACION :
AQUI LAS TENEIS:
POTENCIA A 8 HOMIOS 1460 WATIOS
RESPUESTA FRECUENCIA: 20HERZ=20KHERZ=100KHERZ
SEÑAL RUIDO 20HERZ A 20KHERZ MENOS92DB
DISTORSION: 0.010% O MENOS.
DISTORSION TIPICA: DE 20HERZ A 20KHERZ 0,005%
FACTOR AMORTIGUACION A 8 HOMIOS : 270
SENSIVILIDAD ENTRADA A 4 HOMIOS : 1,2 VOLTIOS
INPEDANCIA ENTRADA 20KHOMIOS
GANANCIA 31,5 DB 
*

 ¡Aunque usted no lo Vuelva a creer!  de Ripley...


PD:solo copie y pegué la información...


----------



## luisgrillo (May 13, 2009)

que pasa con este tipo?

si es cierto que tiene estos aparatos que ponga fotos por que "asta, no ver no creer".

quisiera ver los modulos mosfet que dice.


----------



## electrodan (May 13, 2009)

La verdad, no entiendo de que va este tema. Me estoy perdiendo de algo?
Por cierto, si este tipo tiene aviones a reacción en su casa  , debe tener un buen poder adquisitivo, no?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 13, 2009)

Para que quede más claro:

Sobre amplificador de alta potencia 5000w etc

También soy un incrédulo, aunque le doy el beneficio de la duda.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 13, 2009)

Jajajaja, Motores a reaccion...

Y esos con cuanta turbosina los enciedes?

Lo que no entiendo es que para que volver de nuevo... se lo paso si traia algunas pruebas... pero a decir mas charlatanerias...

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (May 13, 2009)

Lo que yo pienso es que Maravillasaudio se regodea de todos los post que pongan, solo escribe el primer post y luego no se sabe de el en meses (para enfriar las cosas). Solo es un mitomano, que solo exaspera a los que  entienden de electrónica.


Etolipoz
----------
 Disculpen si fui grosero.


----------



## santiago (May 13, 2009)

Fogonazo de otro post dijo:
			
		

> Por favor alguien que me ayude con esta cuenta:
> 
> Si tengo un Amplificador de 70.000 W de salida, estimando un redimiento electrico general
> del 65%, este consumira 107.700 W, esta potencia se toma de la red electrica (Supongo yo)
> ...



a mi tambien

pregunto esos 5000w es en un canal o son 4 o 5 canales sumados

te cité a vos fogonazo , por que tenia latente ese recuerdo ja

volviendo a los 5000w , la ultima vez, tu unica evidencia era una foto donde se veia un disipador, un vumetro, como 20 capacitores desconectados, si por favor podrias postear alguna evidencia mas creible, no hay problema, yo te creeria , porlomenos yo

y la gente del foro si te dijo algo , es por que sabe, te lo digo yo que lo aprendi pelandome la frente contra el suelo cada vez que discutia

saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (May 13, 2009)

hahaha lo que ustedes no saben es que son Watts "PMPO²"


----------



## ivan_mzr (May 13, 2009)

> hahaha lo que ustedes no saben es que son Watts "PMPO²"


  te pasaste pelao!


----------



## fernandoae (May 13, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Lo que yo pienso es que Maravillasaudio se regodea de todos los post que pongan, solo escribe el primer post y luego no se sabe de el en meses (para enfriar las cosas). Solo es un mitomano, que solo exaspera a los que  entienden de electrónica.



Es un TROLL   

Para el que no conoce el tèrmino: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

Andrès ya lo sacaste del foro?   :x


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Andrès ya lo sacaste del foro?   :x




*LOADING....*  

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 14, 2009)

¿?


----------



## GustyArte (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Dano (May 14, 2009)

No se entendió el chiste  

Supongo que dentro de algunos días maravillas expondrá una réplica, quiero estar en ese momento a ver. 

Saludos y me fui a dormir, ya es muy tarde


----------



## unleased! (May 14, 2009)

> LOS TRANSISTORES MJL VALEN CASI A 6 EUROS POR CADA UNIDAD,,, UNAS 36.000 PTS DE LAS ANTIGUAS.


 Ostia! Mira que soy de españa y pensaba que 6 Euros eran 1.000 pesetas    Creo que cuenta las pesetas que había antes de que llegara Franco hace 60 años.    


> PORQUE APARTE DE ESTO SOY AFICIONADO A LAS TURBINAS A GAS Y TENGO TURBINAS DE AVIACION, MOTORES A REACCION , AVIONES ETC."


 Y yo tengo un reactor nuclear en casa hecho a mano con troncos y cartones que me proporciona electricidad de por vida, pero, no se lo digas a nadie que después Fenosa me corta la luz!


> LOS AMPLIFICADORES EN CUESTION SE AN ECHO SOBREDIMENSIONADOS, EL TUNEL DE REFRIGERACION ES CAPAZ DE CONJELARLO TODO AUN TRABAJANDO A PLENA POTENCIA , NO SE CALIENTA NI A TEMPERATURA DE TRABAJO, NO COMO BUESTRAS TIPICAS ETAPAS QUE SE PONEN COMO PA FREIR UN HUEVO. Y COMO SABREIS A MAS TEMPERATURA MAS PERDIDA EN WATIOS Y EN AMPERIOS.


   Coño! que yo sepa los sistemas de refigeración a gas transportan el calor de una zona a enfriar a un emparrillado que disipa el calor no que enfriaba y del calor no se sabía mas. Estes sistemas se usan mas para evitar la destrucción de los componentes, aumentar su frecuencia de trabajo y su corriente, no para ahorrar energía. Además con la semejante potencia que dices sacar de la nada no se que será mas pesado nuestros "ineficientes" disipadores que friten huevos y salchichas o tu sistema de refigeración que se necesitan dos personas para moverlo. Y eso de "tunel de refigeración" que dices que congela? por lo que he visto en las fotos es un simple ventilador de PC con un codo de PVC que se usa en los desagües.


> esta  a pleno rendimiento en una discomovil en la calle.... unas 8 horas de sesion ininterrumpidamente.


 Cualquier amplificador trabaja 24 horas sin pasarle nada. En fiestas de musica house, dance, trance, etc como las que pueden ser las de benicasim o las de amsterdam los equipos llegan a trabajar ininterrumpidamente a plena potencia durante días. Trabajan con potencias astronómicas:







> e incluso parlantes o altavoces de mas de 3 metros de diametro.


    Serían 30 centimetros.


> alguien sabe el calculo de resistencia que devo poner para que el zener absorba bajar de 92 a 12 voltios


 Si ya, dices que fabricas amplificador desde la edad de bronce y no tienes ni puta idea de como calcular una resistencia limitadora para un zener.




Alguien se ha fijado en el cable que alimenta al "amplificador"?(el de la izquierda, parte inferior) Como es posible que un conductor compuesto de dos cables de 0.75mm² soporte un amplificador de 5000W sin derretirse? A mi la foto me parece mas a un mod de un ordenador o una pecera que un amplificador.

No nos engañes. Una persona que no sabe nada de electrónica no fabrica amplificador grandes, te recomiendo que sepas hacer funcionar primero un TDA2002. También me hizo gracia eso de necesitar 200W para alimentar los previos y un ventilador de pc, mucho consume el pre-amplificador, no?
"maravillasaudio" lo único que hace es decir gilipolleces a la peña, si lo que hablase fuese cierto expondría información técnica del proyecto, no que confundió un camión con un altavoz de 3 metros y pico.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> > PORQUE APARTE DE ESTO SOY AFICIONADO A LAS TURBINAS A GAS Y TENGO TURBINAS DE AVIACION, MOTORES A REACCION , AVIONES ETC."
> 
> 
> Y yo tengo un reactor nuclear en casa hecho a mano con troncos y cartones que me proporciona electricidad de por vida, pero, no se lo digas a nadie que después Fenosa me corta la luz!


Son turbinas y pulsoreactores DIY, el pibe tiene colgados videos en youtube con el nick Valenciano26.


----------



## unleased! (May 14, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> unleased! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya que habló el tio tanto podía haber puesto al final de la frase: "aviones a escala"
Yo lo que pienso es que si quiere ayuda pues que exponga datos y esquemas técnicos no una vaga descripción.
Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 14, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> unleased! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaa  Con eso me quedó mas claro, pero mirá que no es fácil fabricar una de esas, por mas chica o DIY que sea.  Vos crees que "Maravillas" sabe hacerlas?


			
				tacatamon dijo:
			
		

> Jajajaja, Motores a reaccion...
> 
> Y esos con cuanta turbosina los enciedes?


Jajaja turbosina...


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Aaaaa  Con eso me quedó mas claro, pero mirá que no es fácil fabricar una de esas, por mas chica o DIY que sea.  Vos crees que "Maravillas" sabe hacerlas?


Una cosa es 'fabricarlas' , el pibe maneja torneria y tiene herramientas como para hacer 'lo que se ve'.
Pero otra muy distinta es que 'funcionen' lo minimo como para servir, porque para eso tenes que tener *algo de idea* de lo que estas haciendo.  Si no, no son mas que turbinas sin empuje y amplificador mudos.


----------



## electrodan (May 14, 2009)

Aaaaa, yo pensé que funcionaban. Para cuando un videito del amplificador? Ya quiero ver el parlante de 3 metros funcionando...


----------



## luisgrillo (May 14, 2009)

pues me gusto el avion con turbina , lastima que el tipo sea tan charlatan


----------



## electrodan (May 14, 2009)

-Esperando los fuegos artificiales-


----------



## xavirom (May 14, 2009)

La verdad que con tantos watts y parlantes de 3 metros, este pibe no estará haciendo el Delorean?


----------



## Tomasito (May 14, 2009)

Jajajajaja por favor, esto es demasiado bueno    


Este maravillas es famoso, hablan de el en la TV!        


YouTube - Myth Busters Subwoofer Build


----------



## santiago (May 14, 2009)

relajando no creo que lleguemos a mucno, mas bien a nada,

una frase, para maravillas, "la humildad mueve montañas"

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> > Alguien se ha fijado en el cable que alimenta al "amplificador"?(el de la izquierda, parte inferior) Como es posible que un conductor compuesto de dos cables de 0.75mm² soporte un amplificador de 5000W sin derretirse? A mi la foto me parece mas a un mod de un ordenador o una pecera que un amplificador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unleased! (May 16, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Dejate tu el conductor... Las borneras de los parlantes que onda? Acaso son de plata o andamantium?
> Ah"... Tambien colecciona aviones...
> 
> No se podria ser major persona: Armo aplificadores de 5000W, 70000W, parlantes de 3m de diametro, colecciono aviones, pongo a funcionar motores a reaccion en mi casa, le tomo el pelo a algunos de foros de electronica preguntando como calcular la resistencia limitadora del zener...
> ...


 Me refiero a este enchufe que es el que da la alimentación:




Está compuesto por dos cables de 0.75mm² de metro y medio de longitud y que soporta un máximo de 2000W y que en la foto alimenta un amplificador de 5000W mas las pérdidas, que se puede quedar en un consumo de por lo menos 8000W. No me vengas con rollos de plata, las borneras de los altavoces ni materiales mitológicos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

Me referia a otro detalle como el tuyo, sobre las borneras, no creo que sean capaces de soportar 5000W de salida. Nunca desee estar en desacuerdo con usted Unleased!

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (May 16, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Me referia a otro detalle como el tuyo, sobre las borneras, no creo que sean capaces de soportar 5000W de salida. Nunca desee estar en desacuerdo con usted Unleased!
> 
> Saludos


 Ok, entonces perdona tacatomon, pensé que el mensaje era ofensivo ops:  ops:  ops: 
1000 disculpas.
En tal caso el tio debe ser un friki, dudo que la gente le crea semejantes tonterías que dice a no ser, claro está que el que escucha no conozca de lo que se dice. En vez de llamarse "maravillasaudio" debería llamarse "mariconadashago" o "mariconadasdigo". Solo el faltó decir que si pone configuraciones de altavoces que dean 1Ω pues que el amplificador saca 10.000W. Claro! ahí está! si pones una configuración de 1/8Ω ya obtienes los famosos 70.000W! y seguro que como hizo tan bién el amplificador puede soportar esa impedancia sin problemas y todo con dos transformadores de 2000VA en total!
Nada, que si antes ya pensaba que el tio sabía poco de electrónica, ahora veo que no tiene ni puñetera idea. Seguramente copió algún diseño de un amplificador de 1500W a 8Ω, lo armó, le funcionó, entonces se le fué la cabeza el tío y se bebió un litro de turbosina    
Y después eramos nosotros los tontos y el era el que sabía de audio y que vió un altavoz de mas de 3 metros de alto (en una valla publicitaria)   
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

Todo con palabras se arregla.

PD: Lo de "Mariconadashago" esta un poco fuerte... Pero me mato jaja.
PD2: La Turbosina Nunca Falla.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 16, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> PD2: La Turbosina Nunca Falla.
> 
> Saludos.


  Que es la "turbosina"? JP?


----------



## Tomasito (May 16, 2009)

Para mí que usa un TDA2002 y parlantes de 0.0003Ω (y tres metros de diámetro) de impedancia para conseguir 70.000w   


O será que le erró con los ceros, y tiene un TDA2002 con un parlante de 3'', 3Ω y le saca 7w?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

Para Electrodan

La Turbosina o Turbocombustible es un derivado del petroleo utilizado mayormente para las tubinas de aviones y Jets. Su nombre original es Queroseno.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queroseno

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (May 16, 2009)

Pensaba que te referías como turbosina al J&B no al queroseno!    





Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (May 16, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Para Electrodan
> 
> La Turbosina o Turbocombustible es un derivado del petroleo utilizado mayormente para las tubinas de aviones y Jets. Su nombre original es Queroseno.
> 
> ...


Ahora nos entendemos. Osea, te refieres al JP-1.
Unleased!: dudo que una turbina funcione con el J&B.  Aunque si te referías a eso, es mas factible que se halla tomado un litro de "turbosina".


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

Osea que se armo tremendo lío con la interpretacion de la gasolina... Este va para la posteridad 
Aqui en mexico usamos tequila por si se nos acaba la nafta de nuestros vehiculos.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 17, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Aqui en mexico usamos tequila por si se nos acaba la nafta de nuestros vehiculos.


Es un chiste, verdad?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2009)

Queda a tu imaginacion.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 17, 2009)

Y el man se desaparecio como dijeron, como poder olvidar los mensajes de este señor, me diverti mucho leyendolos, ese amplificador que posteo hace rato (se volvio famoso en el foro), jamas funciono.

Si quiere que le crean, muestre algo con fundamento y no ande disiendo babosadas que hace o que hizo, ¿o sera que los mando a hacer?

Ademas con esa cantidad de dinero que dice que se gasto me compro una etapa profesional REAL y me queda plata y no tendria que gastar mi dinero ni mi tiempo en fantasias e ilusiones.

Ups, 70000, este como como que tiene una estacion electrica en su casa o un reactor nuclear (como dijeron los compañeros mas arriba) para alimentar sus amplificador.

JAJAJA, alborota el avispero y luego sale corriendo, creo que le gusta tomarnos el pelo...

Saludos muchachos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 17, 2009)

tacatomon, intenta usar mescal de oaxaca funciona mejor
si alguien me dice que se va a construir un apli que de 15000w, por derecho que lo mando al psiquiatrico


----------



## Cacho (May 17, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Unleased!: dudo que una turbina funcione con el J&B.  Aunque si te referías a eso, es mas factible que se halla tomado un litro de "turbosina".



Pero como yo no soy una turbina, me sirve mucho más el combustible JB-1 antes que el JP-1...  

A Maravillas no sé cuál le caiga mejor, porque sus ideas realmente vuelan... ¡Y mucho!.
Lo malo es el aterrizaje que tienen.

Por otro lado, si tenés un litro de tequila y se te acabó la nafta del auto... ¿Qué te vas a hacer problema? Medio litro al tanque, medio litro para uno mismo (no es bueno tomar solo) y que arranque cuando quiera...


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2009)

Exacto cacho, que el coche arranque cuando quiera, total... Uno ya habrá llegado a su destino (Hasta las chanclas claro esta).

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (May 17, 2009)

Que paso, todavia ni las luces de maravillasaudio?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2009)

Seguro ahora si esta estudiando electrnica como se debe. Bueno, por su bien, espero que si.

De todos modos ya sabe que si no viene, seguirá siendo el charlatan de siempre, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.

Saludos y que tengas suerte maravillasaudio.


----------



## FBustos (May 18, 2009)

y se conecta maravillasauido?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2009)

Eso habria que preguntarselo a Andres. Desde que se salio corriendo del tema original, se desaparecio...Uhmmm que sera, Un año==?

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 19, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Ups, 70000, este como como que tiene una estacion electrica en su casa o un reactor nuclear (como dijeron los compañeros mas arriba) para alimentar sus amplificador.


Por eso no hay problema, seguro que usa una de sus turbinas que dan como 500 kw.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 19, 2009)

sera por eso su poder de adquisision, por ponerse a competir con la compañia de electricidad local?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2009)

No lo dudes, cuanta corriente crees que necesite para su amplificador de 70000W.

Saludos.


----------



## maxep (May 24, 2009)

maravillas audio no se conecta por que esta terminando su nueva creacion.. un amplificador de 90kw con turbina como vumetro


----------



## unleased! (May 24, 2009)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> maravillas audio no se conecta por que esta terminando su nueva creacion.. un amplificador de 90kw con turbina como vumetro


 Y seguramente funcionará a pedales


----------



## Fortivo (May 24, 2009)

Jaaajjajajajajaj jajajajajjaaj    ,llevo un rato rodando por el suelo al leer los comentarios de este post jajajajaja   , 
yo creo que el chico lo que quiere hacer es; un amplificador capaz de mover ''   ese altavoz de 3mtros  '' para que, con las vibraciones  pueda despegar el ''F18 '' que tiene en la azotea de su casa , porque le quito las turbinas del reactor para ''ventilar....   ((DDDD)) '' ese amplificador de 70.000W de potencia...       

vamos! ,   que ya como estamos aprovechando cosas, puede poner la salida del aire caliente proporcionada del amplificador a una sauna del tamaño de un estadio de futbol y asi ahorraremos energia.  

  PD: puntal un consejo; si ves que se calienta mucho, ya de paso pones una parrillera encima y nos invitas a unas chuletas y salchichas   , asi disfrutamos de esa buena musica, esa exibicion aerea y ese dia de sauna     

(lo que ahi que ver.. )un saludo chicos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2009)

Yo creo q es una perdida de espacio virtual seguir con posteos como este.

es una perdida de tiempo y teclados responderle a gente que cree posible y útil la construcción de semejante pavadas.

siquiera es una buena idea tener un post como éste para chatear sobre cúan loco esta este muchacho.

es obvio q es imposible crear un equipo de 70000 watts, ya que estaria consumiendo unos 640A en el primario de la fuente, y 640A es muchisima corriente, se necesitarian varios transformadores de esos callejeros para alimentar 1 sólo equipo.

Yo trabaje con una etapa de 500+500 y le llamabamos "La Soldadora", pues cuando se conectaba y la poniamos a funcionar bajaba la tensión tal cual una soldadora electrica.

y era de 500+500 reales.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 24, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon, intenta usar mescal de oaxaca funciona mejor
> si alguien me dice que se va a construir un apli que de 15000w, por derecho que lo mando al psiquiatrico



Claro para que me lo voy a hacer si lo puedo comprar  

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.asp?item_id=105829&locale=en_US

Como inflan los watts estos ladrones... es el famoso MARKETING...

Aunque debe tirar sus lindos watts...


----------



## fernandoae (May 24, 2009)

Aunque digan: CEA-2006
Power ratings on Rockford Fosgate amplificadorfiers conform to CEA-2006 industry standards. These guidelines mean your amplificadorfier's output power ratings are REAL POWER numbers, not inflated marketing ratings. 

Yo creo que quisieron poner WATTS PMPO REALES


----------



## Tacatomon (May 24, 2009)

Karapalida dijo:
			
		

> jajaja yo tambien me divierto, Laughing Laughing
> 
> Voy a poner el video de como despinte mi auto con mi piramid 12" TRIFASICO con arrancador lento de 25.553,87 wrms conectado con mi potencia RCA 130w modificada con un amplificador de microndas de la segunda guerra mundial que eleva la potencia a 12kw (trifasicos claro esta). Todo el sistema de amplificación entro con esfuerso en un gabinete de DVD HIPSON en desuso.
> 
> ...



De veras, hay que agradecer por los comentarios de maravillasaudio, muchos se rieron a morir con comentarios como el de arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 24, 2009)

Ya que estamos, estoy fabricándome una fuente de 100 amperios, me sirve el 7805? Otra cosa, como se calcularían los condensadores?


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2009)

si vas a usar esos amperios de a poquito te sirve, ahora si los quieres todos juntos creo que no


----------



## Nilfred (May 25, 2009)

Epa, acá puedo contar 180 condensadores:





Agarro uno de tamaño similar y calculo los joules, los números dan.


----------



## Tomasito (May 25, 2009)

El amplificador de maravillasaudio, tiene esto en la fuente  







Y no, no es un error, ahí dice "120F" (Ciento veinte faradios, cada capacitor).
Son los ultracapacitores


----------



## Nilfred (May 25, 2009)

Si Estan todos en serie:
15 × 8 × 2.8v = 336v 120*F*
E = ½ × U² × C
E = ½ × 336v² × 120F = 6.773.760 joules


----------



## Helminto G. (May 25, 2009)

fijense bien la polaridad, no quiero estar en ese sitio cuando se conecte alreves


----------



## santiago (May 25, 2009)

no creo que esten todos en serie, capas mitad y mitad si es una fuente partida, o 2y2

me interesa ver el lado de los transistores

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 26, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> me interesa ver el lado de los transistores
> 
> saludos




Debe ser algo como un par de cientos de estos...


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.asp?item_id=105829&locale=en_US
> 
> Como inflan los watts estos ladrones... es el famoso MARKETING...
> 
> Aunque debe tirar sus lindos watts...



¡Estamos de acuerdo por fin!

Saludos

PS: Santi, en ese hilo de ahí Fernandoae posteó el link a esta página donde se pueden ver amplificadores por adentro, y creo que también está este Rockford. Si no está, revisá el hilo aquel que sé que posteó las fotos de ese amplificador. Estoy seguro porque las vi, o ya estoy loco. Bueno, un poco de cada cosa: Vi unas e imaginé las demás  .


----------



## unleased! (May 26, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Claro para que me lo voy a hacer si lo puedo comprar
> 
> http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.asp?item_id=105829&locale=en_US
> 
> ...


 Pues yo no veo tan inflados los watios, en las caracteristicas pone 15Kw 4 canales por lo que: 15000/4= 3750W por canal, algo bién realizable para estas casas.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2009)

Pon que nadamas entre todos los canales logre generar unos 12000W.

Eso es por canal 3000W rms.

Algo mas terrenal. Mas acorde y mas realizable. Ahora serían picos de 15kW.

Se dieron cuenta que la topología de salida es Class A/B with Hybrid Technology (HT)?
mmm... Pense que era clase D, donde se va el calor que despide?

Saludos.


----------



## FBustos (May 26, 2009)

contribuye directamente al calentamiento global.
y segun lo que leí, los 15kW son la suma de todas las potencias a las distintas impedancias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2009)

mmm

Siendo AB, tiene que disipar calor, y mucho...

Ahora, al menos que sea una nueva clase AB con HT (Hibrid Technology) y despida muy poco calor.

Sea como sea, es un buen amp.

PD: Me pregunto si maravillasaudio esta trabajando en limpiar su nombre... O le exploto un condensador en la cara y dejo la electronica a un lado...

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Para mí que usa un TDA2002 y parlantes de 0.0003Ω (y tres metros de diámetro) de impedancia para conseguir 70.000w



                                                  

Le da igual que su amplificador consuma 500A, coje uno de sus reactores y lo acopla a un alternador!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> mmm
> 
> Siendo AB, tiene que disipar calor, y mucho...
> 
> ...



qu algo le exploto hace rato es seguro, habra que ver por que AHORA esta en modo vegetativo.   
igual mejor feliz medio loco que serio amargado.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 6, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jjuuaaaaaaa!                                  

lo mas increible seria que le hayan explotado en la cara esos condensadores que en su video no estaban conectados... deben haber fallado ante tanta energia inalambrica que solo él usa y conoce.... jua juaaaaaa      


...capaz que ya no entra porque lo debe haber agarrado la policia, pobre delirante... capaz que esta internado en un neuropsiquiatrico el pobre y nosotros aca riendonos de él...
...      PAYASO MEDIATICO       ....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 6, 2009)

Al parecer se deprimio tanto que se fue de foros de electronica, no aparece ni para disculparse por las gigantescas mentiras que expuso aca o por lo menos insultar y defenderse, eso pasa por ver muchas peliculas de ciencia ficcion.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2009)

O por ver damasiado Dr. House...

Quien sabe. A ver que nos va a traer la proxima vez que venga.

Saludos.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Jul 7, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respuesta: Sí, son turbinas a escala. si su nick es Valenciano26 esta es la prueba:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znhK8ueZKPM]
su avion :
YouTube - VÃ­deo003

hasta ahora no vi ningún video de sus "amplificador"  

solo controladores para motores   

YouTube - controladora cnc slide 3 ejes en prueba con motores de 30 kilos.

Pulsorreactor:
YouTube - PULSORREACTOR KB70

aca tenes el Parlante de 3 metros  







el Motor a Reacción: 






no encontré un transistor de ese tamaño pero sí esto   







pd: parece que ya no va a volver por lo  menos en 6 meses ...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 12, 2009)

Este maravillasaudio es masoca o algo.
Pa qué abre un tema para insultarsea asi mismo?


----------



## maravillasaudio (Ago 26, 2009)

hola sigo aqui pero , tengo tantos millones de cosas que hacer que no alcanzo para todo, y los amplificador fueron terminados y dejados quietos a un lado. ahora estoy mas en las turbinas, si quereis ver mis reactores y fuera de tonterias y imbeciladas...
entrar en youtube y buscarme con el nombre de    valenciano26
el mismo donde se colgo el video de el amplificador en las 1 pruebas sin casi conexiones etc. hay muchos videos de muchos inventos y muchas turbinas.  creo que os gustara.
por mi podeis decir que estoy loco etc. pero se muy vien lo que hablo.
pd:me e partido mucho de risa con todos los post de chorradas de  cosas que no hay por donde cojerlas .
como ejem     (((( un 7805     100 amperios,,, jajajaja  que risa))) soys la leche.
sobre la red de 70.000 w    tenemos mas corriente trifasica  que 300amp----  tengo un laser que consume ya mas de 50amp en trifasico.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 26, 2009)

ejmm lo de los 100 amps al 7805 te deciamos a TI en tono de burla.

Y porqué no: Vamos ha hacer cálculos:

Tu amplificador saca 70.000W (suspuestamente)
Supongamos que es de clase A, por lo que es extremadamente ineficiente.
Eso nos dejaría que necesitamos en la entrada de red unos 100.000W (siendo generoso)

Como estoy de tu lado imaginemos que la corriente es trifásica.
Y aunque no lo será, imaginemos que utilizas una configuración en triángulo pasa sacar 380, se nos queda=

100.000/380= 263.15
263.15/3= 87.7 A en trifásico

Casi imposible para un particular. Y En cualquier caso, una bonita factura.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 26, 2009)

nono, si queremos ser generosos con él, digamos que su amplificadorcito es de clase D, la mejor eficiencia y calidad.

un sistema conmutado de alta frecuencia, donde la eficiencia es cercana al 90%...

así mismo, un equipo no puede alimentarse con trifasica porque sus fases estan desfasadas y la fuente de alimentacion deberia ser mas grande y compleja aun que todo el amplificador.

más allá de eso, semejante voltaje, y corrientes, no son de acceso público y...vayamos a la salida de potencia...

ahi es donde más me interesa todo...

70000[W], digamos que sale con unos (MUY PELIGROSOS) 100[V] deberías tener un cable que tolere 700[A] de corriente alterna!!!!!

y suponiendo que sales con unos MUY PERO MUY ALTAMENTE PELIGROSISIMOS 1000[V] de alterna, deberías tener un cable que tolere 70[A]

sabiendo que con 1mm2 de alambre se toleran 9[A], pero que luego esa proporcon disminuye muchísimo, deberías tener un cable de al menos 
8" (pulgadas) para que no se chamusque todito...

y ni hablar de los bafles.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 26, 2009)

jaja.
Su salida será de 20.000v y así le sobra con un cable de 1.5mm2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 26, 2009)

Y nos olvidamos de algo mucho más importante en cuanto a la salud de la gente...

semejante cable, con semejante voltaje y corrientes circulando a través del mismo...se convierte en una muy poderosa y PELIGROSA antena de radiación electromagnética.

de sólo estar cerca de eso, durante un show de 5 horas, deberías adquirir cáncer casi seguro.

saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 26, 2009)

jaja cancer

bueno, cuidemos nuestros modales, no está bien reirse de la gente.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 26, 2009)

Aqui esta una breve recopilación de mensajes de "nuestro querido y confiable amigo" Maravillasaudio.

como diría Homero J. Simpson en un capítulo...

"...pero qué idiota!!!"

saludos...

disfrutenlo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 26, 2009)

jaja
Podriamos hacer un pdf  

PD maravillasaudio, yo soy de valencia, porqué no quedamos un día y me ensañas tuas amplificador,
tus parlantes de 3M y tus turbinas, y así desmentimos esto y te dejamos en paz?


----------



## palomo (Ago 26, 2009)

JAJAJAJA en verdad amigos, si hace tiempo me rei con las locuras de Maravillasaudio, en este momento no he dejado de reirme de todas las contestaciones que han hecho, si no fuera por las locuras de este tipo la vida seria aburrida, seria bueno invitarlo de vez en cuando para leer sus anecdotas y reirnos un poco.

NO todo en la vida es electronica, tambien es maravillasaudio


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 26, 2009)

dejen dormir a los trolls.......


----------



## electrodan (Ago 26, 2009)

Vamos, que por mas potencia que tenga seguro que nos ha hecho reir. 
Unas fotos del amplificador no estarían mal... Especialmente del coso de 3 metros. Aunque por supuesto, con el apagado.  Y el circuito también estaría bueno, pero quizás no quieras publicarlo.
Seguro que también hay algún compañero de Foros de Electrónica cerca de tu localidad que se anime a ver semejantes equipos.


----------



## santiago (Ago 26, 2009)

sigue alegando cosas, que el señor omh , joule, kirchoff , (esos viejos que seguramente no sabian nada) descartan , sino , quiero saber donde venden transistores con hadas madrinas adentro, para mi que de ahi sale la potencia, claro de ahi viene , no hay otra explicacion mas racional, nose , cada loco con su tema 

saludos


----------



## hellfull (Ago 29, 2009)

vamos,que si fuera verdad todo lo que tiene en su casa,ahora mismo me iba palla aver todos esos inventos.que tampoco toy tan lejos,unos 200km o 300 como mucho.

todo sea por ver ese maravillas-amplificador !!!
y ese maravillas-laser
y el maravillas-bafle
y la maravillas-imaginacion!! jajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 29, 2009)

He hecho un PDF con todas las locuras que ha dicho, pero no lo puedo subir porque es demasiado grande.
El que lo quiera que me lo pida.

Pocierto quiero ver ese laser de 50A


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Por cierto quiero ver ese laser de 50A



Yo paso.... si es verdad puede ser lo ultimo que veas en tu vida...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2009)

unas ultimas cositas al respecto:

1) si españa se queda sin energía durante un show de Maravillasaudio, ya sabremos a donde fue toda la energía...incluso la de toda Europa.

2) si existe el láser de 50 amperios....BUSH: yo creo que ya no hacen falta las bombas atómicas o de fision nuclear...

3) por otra parte, nuestro amigo si quiere subir el circuito, pero está fabricando una SUPERCOMPUTADORA llamada MARAVILLAS-INFORMATICA para poder subir semejante circuito...donde, por cierto...los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente...NO SE CONECTAN A LA FUENTE...


----------



## hellfull (Ago 30, 2009)

Es la nueva moda!! condensadores de adorno.

Y para la proxima vez que entres,si es verdad todo eso,pon unas pu*** fotos de una vez,asi no te dejaremos de mentiroso.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 30, 2009)

Esperad, como todos los mitos, este tiene su parte de verdad y su parte de mentira:
Es probable que el amplificador exista, pero que sea de muchisima menos potencia, pero el ha calculado que con un bajo de 0.0001 ohm, puede conseguir esos 70.000W

PD; el Parlante de 3M existe, lo vi hace ya varios años, lo hizo MTX con motivo de su nosequé aniversario.. o algo así 
Es el Thunder 1.000.000 ..Y yo tengo que conformarme con el thunder 4.000!! :evil:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2009)

obio que tiene los 70000watts, pero la corriente es tan alta que la transmite a traves de un conductor de sección 50m cuadrados.

o sea, donde él use su mega potencia, su mega parlante y su mega conductor, sólo caben unas 100 personitas, pues el resto del espacio lo usa con sus mega equipos y su mega IMAGINACIÓN.

y saben pq no responde???

pq está fabricando su nuevo Mega Equipo de potencia de 1.000.000 W, pero no consiguió permiso del estado para poner una central de energía nuclear en el patio de su casa, para obtener la energía suficiente.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2009)

mmm, 1,000,000 Watts... Interesante. Suficientes como para derrumbar unos cuantos edificios con unos buenos miles de parlantes.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 3, 2009)

Creo que se referian al MTX yackhamer, pero es de 22", no de 3 metros.

















Ojala vuelva a aparecer y nos pase el diagrama del amplificador del de 70000W, debe tener como 1000 transistores y ademas generar unos brutales 500dB SPL.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 3, 2009)

No hay de tres metros, pero si de 60 pulgadas para los ociosos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 3, 2009)

Si, yo me refiero a ese, el de 60'


----------



## hona (Sep 3, 2009)

no se porque me da la sensacion de que maravillasaudio es un flaco comun y corriente que tiene ganas de reirse un rato y escribe cosas totalmente desorbitadas, para que alguien que sabe se enrosque de tal manera que no pueda dormir......o  tambien puede llegar a ser un loco maniatico con ezquisofrenia,que cada 4 meses lo dejan conectarse al server del neurosiquiatrico,y aprovecha para molestar anonimamente impidiendo asi agresiones fisicas, que cualquiera de nosotros le provocaria si se lo escuchara "en vivo"..... tambien podria ser algun tipo de cuasiingeniero que le dio un soulmenage a mitad de carrera,luego de estar por rendir electronica de potencia(yo tambien voy a quedar asi jejeje), por lo cual quedo con esa facinacion por la potencia desmedida....creo firmemente en la primera opcion. de todos modos maravillasaudio, te pido que no pongas nada de lo que has hecho en el foro(fotos o videos), solo pon una foto de tu cara y de acuerdo a eso vemos si este tema continua. no les parece??? 

pd:no te sientas ofendido, pero para una persona normal tus respuestas y     fundamentos,pueden llegar a ser considerados una falta de respeto,por eso respondo de esta manera. .....desde mi punto de vista,este foro es muy util y me ayuda a resolver muuuuchos problemas,inclusive algunos de la facultad,por lo que  al leer los mensajes de maravillasaudio siento que estoy perdiendo tiempo muy valioso, que podria utilizar para leer cosas interesante del foro o en su defecto para estudiar electronica de potencia. gracias, perdon si me extendi demasiado


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 3, 2009)

hona dijo:


> te pido que no pongas nada de lo que has hecho en el foro(fotos o videos), solo pon una foto de tu cara y de acuerdo a eso vemos si este tema continua. no les parece???


 
estoy de acuerdo contigo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2009)

si es por la cara no hay garantias de quien queda y quien se va.........

cuidado a ver si terminamos haciendo un casting.

cual es la cara promedio de un electronico sano ????????


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

hona dijo:


> ...pon una foto de tu cara y de acuerdo a eso vemos si este tema continua. no les parece?...



Yo trabajo en una clínica siquiátrica (de verdad) y te aseguro que por la cara "en la foto" no los reconocés... Pero si ves las caras de los que no están posando, sí te das cuenta de dónde está 

Mejor una foto donde se lo vea con el entorno, jejeje.

Saludos

Edito: Si hay casting... Avisen que me peino así tengo más chances.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 3, 2009)

cuando estaba en la universidad nos conocian era por lo medio locos que andabamos, ademas la mayoria teniamos el mismo porte: delgados, ojeras, cabelludos (osea falta de peluqueria).

Veian a alguien asi y decian: ese estudia electronica.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 4, 2009)

cacho tu trabajas en eso??


----------



## hona (Sep 4, 2009)

claro si es verdad alguna foto de los alrrededores estaria bien. si justo se lo ve en su habitacion,y su habitacion es toda acolchonada,bueno ya sabemos de que se trata.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 4, 2009)

Se referia a este subwoofer:


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> cacho tu trabajas en eso?


Sí. Ahí trabajo yo (entre otras cosas). 
Coordino el Taller de Radio y el de Expresión (escritura). Está muy bueno, la verdad.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 4, 2009)

taller de radio?
Explotais a los internos para construir receptores?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> taller de radio?
> Explotais a los internos para construir receptores?


La radio no es un aparatito solamente... Yo soy Locutor (M.N. 8237)

Lo que hacemos es diagramar y grabar micros radiales. Es una cuestión de comunicación, de oralidad y de rehabilitación de  habilidades e intereses que en los sicóticos suelen perder en gran medida.

Saludos


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 4, 2009)

que payasada este tema este espacio creo joven maravillasaudio que lo devistes, aprovechar mejor ...

saludos!!!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Sep 4, 2009)

> Yo trabajo en una clínica siquiátrica (de verdad) y te aseguro que por la cara "en la foto" no los reconocés...



Amigo Cacho, la clinica donde trabajas tendrá sucursales en España??
Pregunta a ver si ya llegó alguien igual al de la foto????


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2009)

Este post tiene sentido mientras que este dedicado a discutir posibilidades o imposibilidades técnicas del equipo en cuestión, de lo que se puede deducir que si no se discute esto y solo sirve para burlarse, deja de tener sentido.

Todos conocemos a donde van a parar los post sin sentido.

Atentamente Fogonazo.
Alguien a quien NO le agradan las burlas en los post hacia nadie


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya somos 2.. asi que procedo a cerrar el tema...


----------

